# Pulled pork platter question



## jmud (Jul 29, 2013)

Our firemen carnival is around the corner. This year along with clams, chicken and beef on weck, I am doing pulled pork on my smoker. Plan is to do 100 lbs of butts for roughly 200 sandwiches. Making my sauces too. I'm getting the meat for 1.29 a lb. my thought is $4 a sandwich, and a meal deal of a sandwich, salt taters, and grilled corn for $5.50. Thoughts??


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 29, 2013)

Not sure about your area but around here we have a lot of festivals and the going rate for sandwiches or a festival "entre'" start at $5 and add a side to it goes up $2. The past year or so sandwiches and such have been going up to $6. 
Our Scout troop sells peach cobbler at the local seafood festival every year and we used to sell it for $3 or $4 ala mode. Last year we had to go up to $4/$5 to keep up with costs to keep our profit margin steady.

I would love to go to a festival and get a PP sammie, taters and corn for $5.50, that would be $7 around here.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sounds like a plan. I have never done the math as far as what the yeild is per cooked pound. remember you will have fuel, a bun, seasoning and something to wrap it in. A napkin and some sauce.

I look forward to seeing the advice from the Pro's

Happy smoken

David


----------



## jmud (Jul 30, 2013)

Great input. Nice thing is the taters and corn is donated. I consider the fuel "free" from my 120 acre property, cherry and hickory. Only cost I really have is the meat, sauce, rub, plates, and my time which I really don't factor in for anything with my fire dept. Half lb figure for each sammie, 1/3 after cook. That's roughly 65 cents cost in meat. I would think that my total cost per sandwich would b a buck?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2013)

100lb X .5 yield = 50Lb X $2.60 = $ 130 meat cost / 200 = $.65 per 4oz portion meat + $.75 Roll, plate and 1oz sauce = $1.40 Cost per Sandwich X 3 = $ 4.20 Sell price per sandwich only. You are asking $5.50 for a meal...You are in the right ballpark. Portion control will be critical as you will get pretty close to 200, 4oz sandwiches. If you scoop too heavy you will run short. I am only guessing at the Roll, Plate and sauce cost. You may wish to recalculate based on actual cost...JJ


----------



## jmud (Jul 30, 2013)

U say price per sandwich X3, u take total cost of product cost and multiply by 3 I'm guessing?


----------



## millerk0486 (Jul 30, 2013)

Lately, I have been yielding between 40% and 50% of actual finished product with pork shoulders.

Something else I learned back in my college days of being a summer plumber helper, is to always quote 15% more in material for a job. Today I have started to do the same thing when smoking large amounts of meat for people. If I were you, I would get around 115lbs of meat (about two more small/medium shoulders).


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2013)

jmud said:


> U say price per sandwich X3, u take total cost of product cost and multiply by 3 I'm guessing?


Yes J, that is Cost times 3 equals Selling Price. This will cover your cost of food and plates, fuel and labor if you have help. If it is just you you will have some nice profit...JJ


----------



## jmud (Jul 30, 2013)

All the profit will go to my fire dept. If nothing else it will get my name out there. I figured this out:
115 lbs of meat: 150
Rolls 10 cents X 200: 20
Sauce/spritz: 40
Plates, ect: 40
250 cost by 200 sandwiches: 1.25
X3:  $3.75 a sandwich. 

I will keep it at 4 a sandwich and do my meal deal. Like I said before all I got in fuel is whatever I burn in gas thru my chainsaw; nothing lol. 
Thanks for all the input. I was hoping I was not far off. This will b great, with the potatoes and corn donated, my department will make 4.25 a plate. Thanks so much and wish me luck


----------

